# Ajaxterm: Permission Denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)

## anime-otaku

Hi,

I have a gentoo vServer, which I want to access over ajaxterm, so I can access from around the world, without having to think about proxy/firewall settings of the machine I'm on.

I use ajaxterm over mod_proxy and ssl on an apache server.

But now to the problem:

After I restart the server I normally can connect to ajaxterm without any error. But at the 2nd try it brings me the error: 

Permission Denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)

After some tries I get an 503 error shown in ajaxterm and then I even cannot logon over putty anymore, until I restart the server again.

If you want some log file....plz tell me where and which^^

----------

## SeaTiger

Need following in /var/log/apache2:

```
access_log

error_log

ssl_access_log

ssl_error_log
```

----------

## anime-otaku

In the normal error log, I get someting like 

```

[Fri Apr 25 13:47:27 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.8 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g proxy_html/3.0.0 SVN/1.4.6 PHP/5.2.6RC4-pl0-gentoo configured -- resuming normal operations

[Fri Apr 25 14:37:30 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.8 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g proxy_html/3.0.0 SVN/1.4.6 PHP/5.2.6RC4-pl0-gentoo configured -- resuming normal operations

[Fri Apr 25 14:57:37 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.8 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g proxy_html/3.0.0 SVN/1.4.6 PHP/5.2.6RC4-pl0-gentoo configured -- resuming normal operations

```

It seems I get this message after I restart the vServer.

From the acces log...the only thing which seems to be unusually is:

```

::1 - - [24/Apr/2008:18:30:36 +0200] "OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0" 200 -

```

Other things I only see some cript kiddies attacks, which goes into nothing.

But now to the ssl log, over which ajaxterm runs:

ssl_access (some ouput):

```

$MY_IP - - [30/Apr/2008:07:41:35 +0200] "GET /ajaxterm/ HTTP/1.1" 401 466

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:07:41:37 +0200] "GET /ajaxterm/ HTTP/1.1" 200 631

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:07:41:37 +0200] "GET /ajaxterm/ajaxterm.css HTTP/1.1" 200 1557

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:07:41:37 +0200] "GET /ajaxterm/sarissa.js HTTP/1.1" 200 27246

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:07:41:38 +0200] "GET /ajaxterm/sarissa_dhtml.js HTTP/1.1" 200 4353

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:07:41:38 +0200] "GET /ajaxterm/ajaxterm.js HTTP/1.1" 200 8244

$MY_IP - - [30/Apr/2008:07:41:38 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 274

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:07:41:38 +0200] "POST /ajaxterm/u HTTP/1.1" 502 465

$MY_IP - - [30/Apr/2008:07:41:41 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 274

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:08:02:36 +0200] "GET /ajaxterm/ HTTP/1.1" 200 631

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:08:02:36 +0200] "GET /ajaxterm/ajaxterm.css HTTP/1.1" 200 1557

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:08:02:36 +0200] "GET /ajaxterm/sarissa.js HTTP/1.1" 200 27246

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:08:02:36 +0200] "GET /ajaxterm/sarissa_dhtml.js HTTP/1.1" 200 4353

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:08:02:36 +0200] "GET /ajaxterm/ajaxterm.js HTTP/1.1" 200 8244

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:08:02:36 +0200] "POST /ajaxterm/u HTTP/1.1" 200 135

$MY_IP - jens [30/Apr/2008:08:02:36 +0200] "POST /ajaxterm/u HTTP/1.1" 200 50

```

ssl_error:

```

[Wed Apr 30 07:41:38 2008] [error] [client $MY IP] (70014)End of file found: proxy: error reading status line from remote server localhost, referer: https://www.$MY-DOMAIN.de/ajaxterm/

[Wed Apr 30 07:41:38 2008] [error] [client $MY_IP] proxy: Error reading from remote server returned by /ajaxterm/u, referer: https://www.$MY-DOMAIN.de/ajaxterm/

```

But the Permission Denied I get seems to be from ssh

----------

## SeaTiger

How do you setup your network? Is your machine name "localhost"?

----------

## anime-otaku

 *junksiu wrote:*   

> How do you setup your network? Is your machine name "localhost"?

 

I don't setup the network....it's a bought vServer. My server has some names...one is localhost of course^^

----------

